# Grey Snapper



## kman1117 (Aug 27, 2009)

What is the best tackle and bait for Grey Snapper? We were fishing around some rigs this weekend and they were everywhere but very elusive.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I'm guessing your talking about Mangrove Snapper, but they are picky anywhere. You actually have to trick them into eating. I don't know why but tackle is a big part of it. Anything they can see not natural poof!! Gone.*


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Either with a spear or fish them at night. You'll be amazed how much easier it is to catch them then. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

most of the times we've caught them we were cutting chunks and drifting a piece back with light line and smaller hooks. Seems they bite faster when competing with the Reds also.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Live Shrimp are probably your best bet couples with light tackle.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Gump said:


> Live Shrimp are probably your best bet couples with light tackle.


+1 Jeff...also a chum bag will bring them to the top...


----------



## Big Mack (Feb 21, 2010)

I actually caught one last week on 50lb test when I was going for red snapper, I'm not too sure if they are shy of heavier line. I was about 20 miles out when I caught that one. 

There is usually a lot of them on the west jettie in Destin. They like to stay near the end of the jettie in the deep water. Just throw any cut bait or live bait at them with a circle hook. I prefer to use cut frozen cigar minnows. The Coast Guard station in Destin is a good spot too.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The leader shy comment was when they are up on top from chumming. Deeper doesn't seem as bad.


----------



## bill1000 (Feb 5, 2008)

I thinkthe correct name is Grey Snapper. Mangrove and Black Snapper are also names often used in various locations. I have had the best results chumming and using small pieces of squid drifted in the chum line.


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Lighter fluoro leaders with small hooks help as well as chum. If you are trying to spear them with a gun; good luck. They are the underwater equivalent of shooting pigeons; left right up down. The best thing is they often hold up under rocks and pipes and refuse to come out. I have wrestled dozens out of holes with my hands. It's a blast.


----------



## kman1117 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the helpful info....


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

What we call Black Snapper around here are sometimes easy to chum up from the wrecks offshore. If you do get them chummed to the surface use light fluorocarbon and a small hook and let the bait follow the chum. Most people already know this. I was at the Roy Jones reef and they chummed to the surface real easy that day. They are still around.


----------

